# PSX-1 LED Voltage



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

Does anyone know what voltage LED to use for the remote indicators.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One would presume they'd drive standard LED's. I have to believe they're current limited.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

Three volts DC will trigger most LEDs.

Can you be a bit more specific about which remote indicators have your attention? An image would help a lot.

Tom


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> One would presume they'd drive standard LED's. I have to believe they're current limited.


Thanks
The instructions state that no resistors are needed. But I can add external LEDS, just checking on the proper voltage.


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

TomW2034 said:


> Three volts DC will trigger most LEDs.
> 
> Can you be a bit more specific about which remote indicators have your attention? An image would help a lot.
> 
> Tom


Thanks for the reply

The input will be from the my 5AMP booster, 

http://www.dccspecialties.com/products/pdf/man_psx1.pdf

pg 3 has the specs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, just use a bare LED. I'm assuming you're adding them to the spots indicated on the graphic. Just run wires to extend them to where you want them.


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you for your reply gunrunnerjohn

The supplier that I get my leds from has different voltage LEDS up to 12 volts. I know how to extend the LED to my panels. I just don't want to use a LED that will burn out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Again, use a BARE LED bulb, not a packaged bulb with resistors, diodes, etc.


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to answer my posts. I have some LEDS that I will give a try. Both in 3mm and 5mm red,yellow and green.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ike8120 said:


> ...The supplier that I get my leds from has different voltage LEDS up to 12 volts...


That means he sells LEDs with resistors installed to work with all those voltages.

John has the right answer.

Tom


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

TomW2034 said:


> That means he sells LEDs with resistors installed to work with all those voltages.
> 
> John has the right answer.
> 
> Tom


I just found out fwd voltage is around 2.0-2.5, Just a standard LED

Thanks guys for all the advice.


----------

